# ****"Mini photo comp 9"**** Sponsored by Auto Detox



## spitfire

Welcome to mini comp number 9. Regulars to the mini comp will see some changes to the format for this one. It is also my pleasure to welcome *Maxtor* on board. Over the last week or two we have teamed up to pool our ideas and will share the running of this for the forseeable future. It is also our pleasure to announce that *AUTO DETOX* ( http://www.autodetox.co.uk/ ) will sponsor the next few competitions with some little prizes. It is at our request that these prizes will be small in monetary value but I'm sure you will be excited by them none the less. Many thanks Baz:thumb: Thanks are also due to *Whizzer* for giving the go ahead for this too:thumb:

So on with the show as they say.

There are one or two rule changes for this one too so please read them carefully.

1. Entrants must have a minimum of 50 posts.
2. All pictures must be a maximum of 800x600 including borders.
3. Picture posted must be you own work.
4. Pictures posted of children must have the expressed permission of parent or guardian.
5. One entry per person only.
6. There will be ten days to post entries and ten days for voting.
7. No discussions will be entered into.

The theme for this comp will be *Silhouette *and the winner will receive this little lot of goodies.

*1 litre Espuma revolution wheel cleaner*
*1 Envy swissvax style detailing brush set ( 5 brushes)*
*1 pack Flexipads seamless polishing towels ( 2 towels )*

Good luck from Spitfire, Maxtor and Auto Detox:wave:


----------



## buckas

thanks dougie, nice one










Loch Eil


----------



## NickTB

Not strictly a silhoutte, but has nice contrast.


----------



## lee.

Westminster Palace

Lee.


----------



## Trist

A quick shot I took after a little road trip in my Old Yaris.


----------



## NickTB

Nice shot Lee. Does exactly what it says on the tin :thumb:


----------



## Flaming Dragon

Here is my effort.


----------



## A210 AMG

The Lakes


----------



## Russ_C




----------



## ozzy

Cor, this one off and running, good to see it popular again :thumb: or is the prospect of winning a prize :lol:


----------



## Davemm

its a slightly easier subject than some have been, most people take a picture of a sunset and normally most get a shape in it


----------



## ay4alex




----------



## scottgm

Great Shots everyone, Gonna get mine up later =]

UPDATE : Heres my entry

Pano of Aberdeen Beach, Early Morning (800x 177)


----------



## Grinnall v8

Here my effort :thumb: straight out the camera :doublesho


----------



## tom_painter85

Hi guys, cheers for getting this up and running again, great to see lots of interest.

My other half rowing on the River Teign at Teignmouth. Posting this from my iPhone as I can't get on Flickr at work, so hopefully should work ok.

Tom


----------



## smoki1969

A210 AMG said:


> The Lakes


is that Derwent Water mate?


----------



## Gruffs

My Go.

Not really up to scratch but hey.


----------



## smoki1969

My effort


----------



## A210 AMG

smoki1969


Yes I think it is, we tend to stay nr Keswick when we go to the lakes. Love it there.

Thanks


----------



## S10TKL

ive got some great sunset pics but cant show them because i havent made 50 posts.
Shame

only joind before xmas.

Loving the shots guy/girls


----------



## Maxtor

S10TKL said:


> ive got some great sunset pics but cant show them because i havent made 50 posts.
> Shame
> 
> only joind before xmas.
> 
> Loving the shots guy/girls


Hi,

Have a look in the Showroom or Studio sections and get your post count up. :thumb:

42 ain't a lot to post. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Coops

Eligible?


----------



## Lloyd71

My entry;


----------



## smoki1969

A210 AMG said:


> smoki1969
> 
> Yes I think it is, we tend to stay nr Keswick when we go to the lakes. Love it there.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah tend to stay in Keswick myself......

Looks like Catbells :thumb:


----------



## chisai

A210 AMG said:


> The Lakes


It must be just my filthy mind but if you turn that pic 1/4 clockwise it could be an artistic pic of a lady!!!!!!

Sorry for bringing this comp into the gutter.


----------



## spitfire

Keep them coming folks:thumb:


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Go on then, i'll have a go at this one .... :wave:


----------



## ClarkeG

My entry, from our honeymoon in August


----------



## chisai

I'll throw one in as well.


----------



## mtxfiesta




----------



## S63




----------



## Divine

Might qualify


----------



## Shiny




----------



## A210 AMG

Hello, I hope its ok to aks here?

How do you guys get your boarders / names on the pics?


----------



## spitfire

A210 AMG said:


> Hello, I hope its ok to aks here?
> 
> How do you guys get your boarders / names on the pics?


Try VSO resizer.


----------



## scottgm

A210 AMG said:


> Hello, I hope its ok to aks here?
> 
> How do you guys get your boarders / names on the pics?


Any decent image editing program (Photoshop, Gimp, etc)


----------



## Maxtor

We have some great shots here guys. Keep them rolling in. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## mattsbmw

First of these i have entered


----------



## S-X-I

My entry.


----------



## pooma

AG SRP, been something I used before detailing world and still a firm favourite tbh


----------



## spitfire

Still plenty time to get those pictures posted. Get that old box brownie out and give it a go:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985

pooma, nice pic, what is the light source and how did you hide it?


----------



## pooma

Thanks ksm, wasn't sure on it but nice to hear someone likes it, looks better before photobucket have done thier stuff with it.

It was a bed side table lamp hidden by the bottle, did another pic with the light in view but prefered hidden.










Spitfire please say if you would prefer me to remove this photo but just showing my method to how I got to my entry pic.


----------



## spitfire

Keep them coming folks:thumb:


----------



## Buck

Here's mine...


----------



## ozzy

Here is my effort, Taken at Brice Canyon, looking up at the sky from one of the trails you walk round, 2 of my boys were standing on the top edge shouting at me, i just took the shot and this was the result. (Note no editing done direct from the camera)










Thank You.


----------



## wayne_w

Dusk over the Grand Canyon. July 2009


----------



## spitfire

Maxtor and I are gonna really have our work cut out on this one. There's so many good pics we're going to really disappoint some people. I'm not looking forward to the judging process. There's a few days left, go on make our job even harder. Keep the pics coming:thumb:


----------



## chisai

Spitfire, I reckon you are right about the quality of the pics and with that in mind, to make it a bit easier for you both. Mine has not got a snowball in hells chance so you can rule that one out.
Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## G900GTI

Here's mine


----------



## Maxtor

5 pages of photos guys! :thumb:

More please. 

BTW

Visit our sponsor www.autodetox.co.uk

:thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## technics100

Pic of Lower Lough Erne in Donegal


----------



## spitfire

Last chance today folks:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

^^^^

What he said. 

Last chance saloon, doors closing soon!:wave::thumb:

Thanks to all who have taken part so far. A great set of shots for this one. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire

Time gentlemen please. Comp now closed. Time for Maxtor and I to knock our heads together. Great effort everyone.:thumb:


----------



## Davemm

good luck deciding, theres some great shots there.


----------



## rr dave

Been busy and forgot to check this recently so sorry I missed it but you have some great shots there! Good luck everyone!


----------



## spitfire

Poll now live http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=151748


----------

